# Storeroom by Curve Roasters



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

So, I had one of my regular conjugal (?) visits to Margate today to do some QC and r&d at Curve in Cliftonville, and decided to pop past the new shop by Curve, in the old Gazette printworks (and do a sort of 'mystery dine' for them).

The shop itself is up a flight of stairs in a converted printworks and the main theme is bright and airy. High ceilings, extremely well thought out design and a big open space give the place a really relaxed feel where the product can really speak for itself.

First up, espresso options. One more accessible and one a bit more mental;

Option 1: Teofilo Bermeo, Peru, washed. 17-37 in 29 sec at 93°c 6bar (yeah, I got them on 6 bar!). Syrupy, sweet and blackberry jam abound. HUGE body and maaad mouthfeel.

Option 2: BUF Nyarusiza, Rwanda, washed. 17-37, 31sec. CRUNCHY red apples and creme caramel in spades. Proper banging!

Next, batch brew: BUF Nyarusiza, Rwanda washed again, different profile this time. EK ground and Bunn brewed. Nice and crisp again, but with a sweetness that bore resemblance to toffee apples. Bright, but comforting!

Hand brews next: first was Kayon Mountain, Ethiopia, natural (already a huge fan of this). CCD recipe of 12g, 200g, 3min steep then drop. Big big BIG blueberry hit and bubblegum.

Second: Iyala AAA, Tanzania, washed. Bit of a punt for them as they booked it before actually sampling it but it REALLY paid off. Same CCD recipe which gave GIANT curranty fruits and honey finish for DAYYYYS.

Food was really good too. Simple but clever twists on some tried and tested brunch dishes. I had homemade cows curd with smoked salmon and pickled fennel and sweetpickled onion that was creamy, tart, smoky, savoury and perfectly balanced. The chap with me had avocado with a perfect (cold) soft boiled egg Nd attests to its tastiness.

For a final treat we had a brownie, gluten free, that was incredibly sticky and righ but light.

Huge thumbs up for great design, product and staff that were passionate and knowledgeable. Very highly recommended.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Hope to visit in the next few weeks, not sure if I can take on as much caffeine as you did in a single visit though!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Hope to visit in the next few weeks, not sure if I can take on as much caffeine as you did in a single visit though!


You deffo should visit. On the weekends either Tez or Jon are there Manning the machines too









I'd definitely try either of the hand brews or go for the fruiter espresso of the two!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Scotford said:


> You deffo should visit. On the weekends either Tez or Jon are there Manning the machines too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will be visiting, just need to get ready for the cost of that visit - dinner at the MILs


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm heading down in a few weeks - really looking forward to it now!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

@Scotford, interested in how they do their CCDs?

Is it Bloom, then all in and drop or Water then grinds wait and drop?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Wtf dbl pst


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

@Hairy_Hogg As far as I know, it was all water smashed in within 15 seconds, let to steep for two mins, then drained with a quick stir. Didn't pay too much attention tbh, but Tom was playing around with different filter papers and he said that he'd been struggling to get the drain time to under 2 mins. I just fold up V60 papers for clever these days and I think he'll be giving that a try.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Time for me to try then...

ETA: I did

V60 02 paper (Japanese tabbed version not Dutch)

12g beans (This months LSOL beans delivered today) - Normal V60 grind

200g Volvic @ 98 degrees

Water in within 10 secs

Stir for 10 secs

Final stir at 1:55

Drop at 2:00

Bed dry by 3:45

Just cooling...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Try 12-200g, boiling water. V-60 rinsed and folded (just rinse a load then let them dry). All water in within 15sec, stir for 10 then lid on at 30sec. Drop at 2 mins and drain bang on 3:00.

In the words of Jon from Curve:


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Managed to visit this Bank Holiday Monday with my daughter in tow. Tried some of their Buf as Cold Brew and bought a packet of these Brazilian beans. Both delicious. Place was rammed which when you consider it is not on the main road is pretty good.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Managed to visit this Bank Holiday Monday with my daughter in tow. Tried some of their Buf as Cold Brew and bought a packet of these Brazilian beans. Both delicious. Place was rammed which when you consider it is not on the main road is pretty good.


That Obata is NUTS! Got a bag at home at the minute and it just gets sweeter and sweeter the more you extract it.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Scotford said:


> That Obata is NUTS! Got a bag at home at the minute and it just gets sweeter and sweeter the more you extract it.


It is madly good, like sucking a pear drop.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

My folks have a Caravan on a site near Canterbury, they asked me to help pack up this weekend so this was planned to visit when I finished work yesterday. 80 odd mile drive in 2 1/2 hours and the QE2 bridge to cross on a Friday afternoon is a bit of tall order you may think. Well due to a loo stop, numerous attempts to get my old car bluetooth to work & trying to find a place to park in Margate havng not been there for many years (I dropped someone off there last time) I missed them by 10 minutes!







so a 15 minute walk to cliffs instead so my trip wasnt wasted after all. Another attempt will be made to visit next month.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Grimley said:


> My folks have a Caravan on a site near Canterbury, they asked me to help pack up this weekend so this was planned to visit when I finished work yesterday. 80 odd mile drive in 2 1/2 hours and the QE2 bridge to cross on a Friday afternoon is a bit of tall order you may think. Well due to a loo stop, numerous attempts to get my old car bluetooth to work & trying to find a place to park in Margate havng not been there for many years (I dropped someone off there last time) I missed them by 10 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Download the 'Waze' satnav ap onto your phone. It has a nice 'find parking nearby' feature once you reach your destination.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks. I had a look for alternative parking once I got there, I'll know where to go next time.


----------

